# 1958 4x5 Crown Graphic



## Rick58 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok, I admit it. I'm a Gear Junkie.
This camera was previously owned by the Dept. of the Interior and placed in storage 50 years ago. The camera shows very little signs of use and was obviously properly stored. Lens is mint and bellows like new. The camera could have been made last month instead of 57 years ago. Tracing the serial number shows this batch of Crown's began 2 months after I was born and ran for 8 months.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 21, 2015)

OHH, that is really minty.
Great find there. I would love to own that one. It would go great with my large format Laborator enlarger.
 ... hmm, want to trade for a vintage Brownie ?
Probably not.
Does the DoI have any others just lying around they want to give up (to me) ?


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

You know you want to take her out for a spin, Rick! You have the chemicals. Got film? C'mon, you know you wanna! 

I'm such an enabler


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL...Thanks Dennis, but if they start pulling out the freebie mints, I'm going to be a little P.O.'ed after what I spent.

@ Leonore, I definitely got it to use. Unfortunately, I still reach for the Df when I go out. Damn digital makes life too easy . All intentions are still there though.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh, I get it. I have yet to use the Baby. It's too easy to fall back on...well, not digital for me, but 35mm!  But I've got the tank now and know where to get some 2x3 sheet film...now I just have to find the time. And I still have a developing backlog that I have to get to first!


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 21, 2015)

...and  his little brother. I found this photo hiding on my hard drive. This was my fathers 3 1/4 x 4 1/4 in about the same condition. My dad bought this in the early 60's and always babied his gear. I never dated it, but it's slightly older as can be seen by the side mount Kalart rangefinder that was discontinued in 1955


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow...I've never seen any Graphic as fresh and minty as the one you're taunting us with! Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Derrel,
An odd curiousity for anyone slightly interested, you'll notice, on the lensboard, this is a "Special". Most would think this would be something "Special". Actually it's just a typical Crown that sold for about $20 less because it was sold with an Xenar lens instead of the typical Optar or Ektar. Who would think a "Special" would actually be considered inferior because it sported German glass instead of the typical Rochester. 1958 was also the first year Graflex introduced the "Speical" in an attempt to boost sales.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 21, 2015)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ditch the Luna-brick dude, "F8 & be there!"


----------



## compur (Feb 21, 2015)

A thing of beauty!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 21, 2015)

Do you ever look at Film Photography Project An Internet Radio Show On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide ? Mat Marrash does large format and has done some videos etc. with FPP.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice, looks brand new. Seems like the marketing people were working overtime with that "Special" version.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 22, 2015)

Very pretty and with the upgraded Xenar lens.

Joe


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

I hit the tail end of the Graphic days when I went to work as a reporter for a major metro newspaper in Los Angeles when I was 20. I was a reporter then and a photog later. When I got to making photos I used a Rolleiflex. Most of the old time newspaper photogs had Speed Graphics that looked like they had be throwed out of a window two stories high. But they always worked. They cleaned their lenses with the end of their neckties and darn, they were good shooters. That Crown Graphic you have is a peach. I'm building a FrankenGraphic (a Speed) from spare parts and it looks pretty nice but not as nice as yours.


----------

